# Do i go for a 3rd child?? opinion please **Decision made **



## wildeone

Thanks ladies after a lot of soul searching this is what i've decided 



> .... unless we get a miracle this month i'm pretty sure we're out. What with shift work and a badly timed arguement we completely missed our fertile period ...:dohh:
> 
> But it seems its for the best ... TTC#3 was always a grey area for us ... it's been 5 years since having our last and we'd started romantically thinking about another ... we thought about it for months, our friends are having their firsts and it's all lovely and exciting so we poured over and over it and decided to go for it - that's why i ended up here. But since TTC i've been looking at babies and mothers and thinking 'really? do i want to do all that again?' DH was, at first, against the idea but i did such a good job of convincing him another baby was for us, he was really really up for another one.
> 
> But after 2 cycles i'm seriously doubting all this and we've both decided to stop trying..... :shrug: I just want to stay thank you to all of you who've been so helpful and friendly - i'll stick around until AF arrives but i know that if i'm to be truely happy with our decision i need to leave this site and mourn a little - it's hard to think i'll never ever be pregnant again and never have a newborn baby in my arms but i've got 2 girls who are growing up fast and we're having such fun and freedom now. It's the right decision for us and we're so happy as a family of 4. :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Goodbye x x x :wave: x x x

Hi there 

I've popped in from TTC

My DH and I are thinking about going for a third - well we decided to go for it but now the reality of having a 3rd is kicking in ......we're not so sure.

So i wanted to know - did you go for more than the normal 2 children and whats its pro and cons and if you decided not to go for more ...why?

Thank you x


----------



## seoj

I can't really give insight hun... as this will be our 2nd. But my bestie has 3 kids- 1 from her, 1 from hubby, and 1 together. And yea, when all three are around... it can be a bit much at times... but there is just that much more love as well. Personally, I always thought two was perfect... we get to replace our self in the world, lol, and then the kids don't out number the adults! haha. BUT... it's such a personal decision. No one can really advise what you should do... cause we aren't in your particular shoes :) 

For me, I'm not closing any doors just yet... lol... BUT, this will be my first bio baby- and our older kid is almost 14yrs! So big age difference. Plus I don't know what I may or may not feel in the future... although, right now, just one more seems perfect! 

Life has a way of working out though... so trust your gut and try not to overwhelm yourself thinking about this or that... there will always be pros and cons... just try to imagine a larger family and see if it makes sense for you all. 

Best of luck hun!!!


----------



## wildeone

Thanks - :hugs:


----------



## netty

I have one son from a previous marriage one son from this marriage and a sd.

It is busy when you have all 3 but alot of our problems are due to us all only being togther every other weekend and the kids are escited!
It would be much easier if they were all our own!

I would love another baby but 4 is too many for us i think :nope:


----------



## going_crazy

To me, there was a lot of difference between having 2 and 3 children.... but not necessarily in a bad way.....

I only have 2 hands, but there were times I needed 3 or 4(!)

Things do work out though. I had 3 girls quite close in age and I love every minute of it! They are now 9,8 & 7yrs old. I also have my baby who's almost 7 months old and, again, everything has fallen into place. I still really want to have more too!

Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## netty

well said wildone in your decision.
I wish you every luck and all the happiness in the future with your family.

I would love another baby but I am also looking forward to the fun and freedom also :hugs:


----------



## wildeone

I can't believe i'm going to post this today but ...................

Thanks ladies but could you checkout my post in the pregnancy test forum please 

Evap or BFP???

Needless to say i'm like a cat on a hot tin roof ATM..... half way between terrified and excited


----------



## muyenp

personally, I feel 2 is perfect, but if you really want a third and you have the financial means, then I say go for it.


----------



## fluffyblue

Just had my 3rd at 39 and i love it didnt need to think about it ! We lost 5 babies trying so Ollie is our miracle x


----------



## bluelilly72

im preg with my 3rd got 9 month old 4 year old and im happy i cant wait


----------



## znljubica

Having a baby is never wrong.


----------

